# yet another altezza question



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

which would you think would look better. chrome housing altezzas with candy apple red on the outer lense or the "gunmetal" altezzas with chrome housing.

To give you more info i got a torqouise green sentra, i'm going to put black housing projectors on and most likely gunmetal tenzo r poke 10's (they really arent gunmetal more of a dark gray color)

and just to keep me from getting angry or waste time and server space NO LEAVING THE TAIL LIGHTS STOCK IS NOT A OPTION I AM GOING TO MOD AN ALTEZZA AND THATS THE BOTTOM DAMMIT LINE!

Whew i need to hit the old water bong.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

go with gum altezzas and the gray centerpiece (se-l) 
Perfect combination
Some pics here www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=112306
Is just my opinion


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nah i'm going to either keep the red one, polish it up and make it nice and shiny or "Make it dissappear" remember i'm going to paint the lenses candy apple red so in this situation the gray trunkpanel would look more out of place than the red one.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Option 3: Don't post polls that ask people what they think you should do to _your_ car. Arrgghh...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'm just asking for opinions man. it seems that people all ways want to give me theres when i don't want them so now i'm actually asking for it. close the thread if you have such a big problem with it. damn


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not going to close the thread because it's a perfectly valid question. And thank you for using the forum properly, that's a very good thing  ! My point is this - the car is yours, so your opinion is the only one that matters. I came across a little strong, so I apologize... it's been a rough week. Anyway, carry on  .


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro I was thinking of doing the exact same thing--I was gonna go with the gumetal and then red spray the outside--IM trying to get as far from the ALteeza look as I can--while still using them ofcourse


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

My only problem with altezzas is that the chrome just give too much of a "ghetto shiny" look to me. just like the little strips of chrome people put in between the door gaps, chrome fender accents, chrome winshieldw wipers and chrome hubcaps. I want to make something that looks like its off a upscale 2003 model car such as g35 coupe, ect. I'm thinking about getting the chrome housing one, tinting the 2 inner with alittle black like the ones on the gunmetal one. the thing is the only way i'll figure out which would look better in my opinion is to just do both which would be expensive unless i sell the one i don't like, or maybe get the chrome one and if it doesn't look dark enough sell them. but the way the gunmetal altezzas actually look looks alittle to wierd to me going by what jayL has on his car. i might order them and see if they have the look to give me what i envision and if not send them back for the chrome housing ones.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I would just start wit the Gunmetal and Im pretty sure you'll like them to work off of


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

check out i was just looking at super street in my local food lion waiting for my order at the chinese place to get done and a saw a new euro tail light APC came out with. they are called 3D retro tails. they dont have a outer lense on them and they are either carbon fiber or a paintable black. i can't really describe them but trust me they are hot as hell. i don't think they are on their site yet since the mag they were in was out at the beginning of this month and i haven't seen them on their site the last time i checked it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmm sounds intresting --but tell me wut do U think of Liu's Black Alteezas on a white car with the middle panel in white--cuz its already getting done in white and I dont want that cheap black middle UKNOW...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

to me it seems that you want to make it look like their isn't a trunk panel so i say do the extra work and put bondo in between the gaps to really make it disappear. I think it would look good the only reason why i wouldn't do it is because i have the vivid teal paint job so i want my car to have a "bright" look to it and they would have too much of a dark low key look to them. I got a question, am i the only one that sees Lius black altezzas as just plain old altezzas with black high temp paint on them, sealed up real good? Like i said i'm not trying to down him or anything, but its something anyone can do thereself so why wait for him to make u some when u can do them your self with stuff available at your local autoparts store. but if you could create some of those new 3D retro tails i'll gladly fork out some money for them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha.. they buy cuz they dont have the time/ supplies / or the patience to do it themselves.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

3-d Retro tails.

maybe just remove the outer casing of the altezzas and then seal up all holes and paint.

*shrugs* worth a shot.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

to me it seems that you want to make it look like their isn't a trunk panel so i say do the extra work and put bondo in between the gaps to really make it disappear.

Yeah U right AND I am having it all molded and filled in so it looks like there is no actual trunk panel there......

oh and yeah

haha.. they buy cuz they dont have the time/ supplies / or the patience to do it themselves. 

Liu's right too .....lol

But I see what youre saying super thats why I want to see how it looks on a car....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *3-d Retro tails.
> 
> maybe just remove the outer casing of the altezzas and then seal up all holes and paint.
> 
> *shrugs* worth a shot. *


If anyone is gonna do that, they might as well take the reflector off the center panel and do the 3d to that too (reverse light). Its worth a shot, but remember to seal up the inner lenses real good.  I wouldn't mind seeing them.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

have you actually seen them? theres more to them than that. you can tell that they have altezzas in their blood line but they are by no means altezzas. i cant really describe them but trust me they are more than just altezzas with out the lense or chrome. even though they might look better with a outer lense though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

worth a shot...

who want to buy the first prototype if i do make these successfully.

haha..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Sure, it wont be *exactly* like what APC made, but its the basic idea...naked altezzas.  j/k


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

andre is right..

haha NAKED ALTEZZA ! that what ill call them !!

***NEW*** NAKED ALTEZZA FOR SALE !!! 

ROFL !!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but for real they don't even look like altezzas on a application. have you seen those heads/tails for the focus zx3 that are painted body color with the lenses in stuff in them? they are like that but have brushed aluminum or carbon fiber trim around them


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

How bout sum pics then cuz I have no idea wut U guyz are talking about???


----------



## mp200sx (Sep 30, 2002)

how about some altezza's for the boy's in 200sx?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no altezza for 200sx.. 2 diff 2 make.

pix are like these for b15 but for b14 .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

retro tails


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Whoa!! I like these alot more and they're paintable too right--I just saw it in the Super Street....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea they are.. they only for b15.. none for b14 unless i make them


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

or me or skorchin you aint the only custom guy here bro. but damn they need to make them for the b14.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i didnt say i was the only one..  im just the crazy one .. heheh


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont care which one of U do it ---JUST DO IT...its turning into a old NIKE commercial around here.....lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LOL @ MP2050.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Sooooooo...I say do it Liuspeed....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *haha.. they buy cuz they dont have the time/ supplies / or the patience to do it themselves.
> 
> *


time or money.. 15 minutes to heat in oven, 2 minutes to prepare, 4 to paint, 30-40 to let dry, remove tape covering red lense, re seal and whalah, its as good as done


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

thank you 200sxgtr. and no i'm the crazy one i'm just having financial problems right now so i can't do shit


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well i'm going to paint the chrome housing ones red. but now i got a question about the color of the testors candy apple red. is it a bright red like the name imply's or is it a burgundy red like the stock ones. I'm thinking the reason why the stock ones don't seem so bright and shiny red like other cars is because it doesn't have a chrome housing on them.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

gun metal or black chrome on light colored cars looks cool....just a break from the norm..of chrome...


----------

